# livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd1.iso su IMAC500

## NIX.NIX

Prima di essere cazziato premetto che ho letto vari post ma non ho risolto

Gentoo livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd1.iso su IMAC500 

Volevo provare a installare Gentoo su il mio Imac G3500 e ho scaricato il live cd livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd1.iso che da quanto ho capito dovrebbe essere la iso live che contiene i 3stage. 

Il problema che tenendo premuto C non fa il boot 

Possibile che ho sbagliato a scaricare l'iso ?

----------

## cerri

Quel cd fa boot su qualche altro sistema?

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Quel cd fa boot su qualche altro sistema?

 

NO almeno su i386 non parte,

eppure il cd è perfettamente leggibile su entrambe le piattaforme

----------

## shev

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NO almeno su i386 non parte

 

Bhe, non vorrei dire una stupidata ma credo proprio sia normale, un live-cd per un'architettura dubito faccia il boot su un'altra (cosa semplice ma che non ho mai provato praticamente, quindi smentite clamorose sono in agguato: gentoo ha mille risorse  :Wink:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> eppure il cd è perfettamente leggibile su entrambe le piattaforme

 

Sei sicuro di averlo masterizzato correttamente? So che diverse persone masterizzavano iso sotto windows e poi non facevano il boot perchè i vari programmi avevano impostazioni sballate o cose simili (mai avuto questi problemi, sono voci lette e sentite). E' solo un'idea, sia chiaro  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *NIX.NIX wrote:*   
> 
> NO almeno su i386 non parte 
> 
> Bhe, non vorrei dire una stupidata ma credo proprio sia normale, un live-cd per un'architettura dubito faccia il boot su un'altra (cosa semplice ma che non ho mai provato praticamente, quindi smentite clamorose sono in agguato: gentoo ha mille risorse  ).

 

Qua non e' un problema delle risorse di gentoo ma di architteture (hardware) 

diverse quindi mi sembra normale che su un i386 non vada.

----------

## cerri

a me invece sembra strano: il formato di boot dei cd dovrebbe essere universale... o no?

----------

## NIX.NIX

Dai dai non scherziamo, ho voluto provare semplicemente perchè mi è stato chiesto e con il dubbio che magari la versione scaricabile dal ftp server sotto la voce PPC G3 poteva essere sbagliata.

Non ho dubbi che le versioni per PPC non partano su I386 e viceversa, il mio imac con la Yallodog tenendo prememdo C fa il boot ma con gentoo no eppure il formato di masterizzazione è lo stesso

Ciao

----------

## cerri

Volevo dire:

"un cd di boot deve per forza fare il boot. che poi essendo di un altro formato ti cragni anche il tostapane e' normale, ma boot lo deve fare. quindi: per verificare che la masterizzazione sia andata a buon fine prova a fare il boot su un altro sistema: se non fa boot nemmeno li allora secondo me e' il cd".

IMHO.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> un cd di boot deve per forza fare il boot. che poi essendo di un altro formato ti cragni anche il tostapane e' normale, ma boot lo deve fare. 

 

MMMmmm, io resto incerto, perchè su architetture diverse un cd non dovrebbe fare il boot (in teoria), poichè cambia tutta le gestione del sistema, dal bios in poi (che poi non carichi kernel e os live non ci piove, qui si discute di quello che sta tra l'accensione della macchina e il caricamento del kernel, credo sia chiaro). Quindi se vuole provare su altra macchina, deve provarla imho sempre su sistema con architettura simile. 

Sono quelle cose tanto elementari e semplici che però finchè non si provano concretamente si hanno sempre dubbi  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

mmmhhh... sinceramente non credo: i formati devono essere standard...

credo...

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> mmmhhh... sinceramente non credo: i formati devono essere standard...
> 
> 

 

Per toglierci ogni dubbio ho appena scricato la iso del live cd per ppc, la sto masterizzando, appena ho finito vi dico quali sono i risultati  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: el torito se non erro è uno standard ma rivolto al mondo pc (troppo spesso confuso con il mondo dei computer in generale), per permettere che un cd avviabile vada bene per qualsiasi lettore.

EDIT: ok, masterizzata e provata. Il risultato è.... (suspance in crescendo)... che... (ancora più suspance)... non va! Prova a caricare il disco nel senso che si sente che inizia a girare, ma poi abbandona sputando il misero messaggio solito (boot failure o simile, quello che da anche quando non c'è cd nel lettore o il cd non è bootable). Quindi ora abbiamo anche le prove (ho provato sui due pc che potevo riavviare) che i cd bootable per ppc non possono fare il boot su pc (e per estensione credo anche su altre piattaforme), come la teoria pareva indicare.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

/me confuso. Aspetto che Shev provi.....

----------

## cerri

strano strano strano.

El-torrito era solo un esempio... boh.

----------

## NIX.NIX

ATTO2'

Nella sezione http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/ppc/1.4/livecd/

Cosa devo scaricare per il G3 ?

A cosa serve: 63b88d0afa4a58a917c91e44d01d4bec  livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd2.iso ?

Quali differenze tra:

livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd..> 28-Jul-2003 04:33   476M

livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd..> 26-Aug-2003 14:17   553M

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> A cosa serve: 63b88d0afa4a58a917c91e44d01d4bec  livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd2.iso ?

 

E' md5sum per vedere se quello che hai scaricato corrisponde a quello 

sul server.

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> Quali differenze tra:
> 
> livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd..> 28-Jul-2003 04:33   476M
> 
> livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd..> 26-Aug-2003 14:17   553M

 

Uno e' il cd1 e l'altro il cd2. Se hai rete veloce e vuoi compilare tutto ti

serve solo il primo (livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd..> 28-Jul-2003 04:33   476M)

se in vece vuoi anche i pacchetti precompilati (non ci sono tutti quelli

del portage) scarica anche il secondo.

----------

## shev

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> Quali differenze tra:
> 
> livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd..> 28-Jul-2003 04:33   476M
> 
> livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd..> 26-Aug-2003 14:17   553M

 

Io per il G4 (ma siamo nella stessa sistuazione) ho scaricato solo il cd1, che contiene i tre stage, lo snapshot del portage e quasi tutti i sorgenti che servono per il sistema base. In questo modo ho fatto l'installazione da stage3 praticamente senza rete e senza nessun problema. Sul cd2 dovresti trovare diversi precompilati nel caso usassi la GRP, ma credo che già partire da stage3 sia un bel risparmio di tempo, non esagerariamo troppo con la pigrizia  :Wink: 

----------

## NIX.NIX

Negativo massima pignoleria per l'Imac partiro da stage1, stasero comincerò statemi vicino, vi farò sapere

Imac G3 500 Blue a cui ho regalato 1024MB di ram ECC

Ciao

----------

## NIX.NIX

Per poter utilizzare MacOSX o NetBSD sotto Gentoo in finestra cosa devo fare o usare ?

MacOSX devo installarlo prima o posso farlo dopo stile VMware ?

----------

## shev

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> Negativo massima pignoleria per l'Imac partiro da stage1, stasero comincerò statemi vicino, vi farò sapere

 

Bhe, come ho detto in altri post ho fatto da stage3 ma per poi dare un bel emerge -e world non appena installato il sistema base (in pratica alla fine hai un sistema equivalente ad uno fatto da stage1)  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Per poter utilizzare MacOSX o NetBSD sotto Gentoo in finestra cosa devo fare o usare ?

 

Mol, Mac on Linux.

 *Quote:*   

> MacOSX devo installarlo prima o posso farlo dopo stile VMware ?

 

Io l'ho installato prima, cmq se gli lasci la sua partizione credo tu possa metterlo pure dopo. vmware lo escluderei, ma perchè non amo vmware e emulatori di questo tipo...

----------

## NIX.NIX

[/quote]

Bhe, come ho detto in altri post ho fatto da stage3 ma per poi dare un bel emerge -e world non appena installato il sistema base (in pratica alla fine hai un sistema equivalente ad uno fatto da stage1)  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Per poter utilizzare MacOSX o NetBSD sotto Gentoo in finestra cosa devo fare o usare ?

 

Mol, Mac on Linux.

 *Quote:*   

> MacOSX devo installarlo prima o posso farlo dopo stile VMware ?

 

Io l'ho installato prima, cmq se gli lasci la sua partizione credo tu possa metterlo pure dopo. vmware lo escluderei, ma perchè non amo vmware e emulatori di questo tipo...[/quote]

1)Capisco bene ma vorrei approfittare per approfondire le conoscenze di Gentoo

2)Non voglio fare più di una partizione perchè non mi piace i rallentamenti che crei il disco.

3)Mi sapreste consigliare qualcosa tipo vmware sotto PPC ? o va mene anche mol ?

----------

## shev

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)Non voglio fare più di una partizione perchè non mi piace i rallentamenti che crei il disco.
> 
> 3)Mi sapreste consigliare qualcosa tipo vmware sotto PPC ? o va mene anche mol ?

 

2) Che rallentamenti creano le partizioni, scusa?

3) mol imho è l'ideale, provalo e vedrai di testa tua. Di altri non ne conosco (ancora  :Razz:  ).

----------

## NIX.NIX

Ho usato molto spesso il partizionamento è qualche brutto problemino a volte lo dà, e non ho piu voglia di reistallare sistemi, per questo preferisco fare un sistema di ferro e magari poi cercare un buon emulatore visto che 1GB di ram me lo permette 

Ciao

----------

## shev

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> Ho usato molto spesso il partizionamento è qualche brutto problemino a volte lo dà

 

Imho è l'esatto contrario, il partizionamento spesso evita problemi e casini. Non a caso sui server (almeno quelli che uso/conosco) si usano partizioni diverse anche solo per le cartelle di un solo sistema (vedi /home, /, /usr, ecc.). Cmq de gustibus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NIX.NIX

é verissomo ciò che dici,ma ho un altro problema con il mio Imac G3 500 Blue premento C non riesco a fare il boot non dovrebbe essere NEWROOM ?

----------

## shev

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> é verissomo ciò che dici,ma ho un altro problema con il mio Imac G3 500 Blue premento C non riesco a fare il boot non dovrebbe essere NEWROOM ?

 

A parte che caso mai è NewWorld  :Razz: 

Sinceramente non so con sicurezza se sia NewWorld, molto probabilmente si. Anche ad un mio conoscente non faceva il boot sul PBook, che è NewWorld (G4), ed ha risolto copiando alcuni file su hd o un accrocchio simile, magari gli chiedo con esattezza cosa aveva fatto. Hai provato con i cd nuovi? Mi pare che questa settimana escano i nuovi cd gentoo ppc, una revisione che corregge appunto alcuni di questi problemi.

----------

## NIX.NIX

Dai ragazzi confermato che è un baco della ISO, osX cliccando sul CD mi si apre uno scatolotto bianco cosa ci devo fare ?

----------

## shev

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> Dai ragazzi confermato che è un baco della ISO, osX cliccando sul CD mi si apre uno scatolotto bianco cosa ci devo fare ?

 

 :Shocked:  Traduzione in italiano? (dai ragazzi, un po' di impegno almeno nel fare le domande...)

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *NIX.NIX wrote:*   Dai ragazzi confermato che è un baco della ISO, osX cliccando sul CD mi si apre uno scatolotto bianco cosa ci devo fare ? 
> 
>  Traduzione in italiano? (dai ragazzi, un po' di impegno almeno nel fare le domande...)

 

Scusa Shev ma sono stato preso da un attimo di sconforto!

Allora non ho dubbi che il problema del non boot sia generato dalla ISO bacata, lo domostra il fatto che Yellovdog fa il boot correttamente, e ho scaricato l'immagine 2 volte.

Dove posso trovare documentazione in italiano su come fare il boot via yaboot o bootX ?

Tra quanto uscirà in edicola Gentoo PPC ?

----------

## shev

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dove posso trovare documentazione in italiano su come fare il boot via yaboot o bootX ?

 

Intendi come installare yaboot e configurarlo? Sulla guida all'installazione di gentoo ppc che trovi sul sito ufficiale è spiehato abbastanza bene, prova lì. Se non intendevi questo, allora sii ancora più "verboso"  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tra quanto uscirà in edicola Gentoo PPC ?

 

Credo mai. Le iso sono liberamente scaricabili da uno qualsiasi dei mirror gentoo, l'elenco lo trovi sul sito gentoo.org. Oppure puoi ordinarle sullo store sempre di gentoo.org.

----------

## NIX.NIX

Shev non so più come dirvelo ho scaricato entrambe le iso per G3, ma pravando a fare il boot pemendo "C", non partono entrambe non so più cosa fare, cosa dici provo a scaricare quelle per G4 o le GRP ?

----------

## NIX.NIX

Shev sto provando a scaricare queste da Linuxiso:

Gentoo Linux - PPC Generic GRP Install Disk 1 476MB MD5SUM   

Gentoo Linux - PowerPC G4 GRP Install CD 1 476MB MD5SUM   

Gentoo Linux - PowerPC Generic non-GRP Install 664MB MD5SUM   

Ma non ho capito cosa sia il GRP ???

E questa sotto a cosa server ?

Gentoo Linux - PowerPC No Stages Install 67MB MD5SUM

----------

## shev

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> Shev sto provando a scaricare queste da Linuxiso:

 

Scarica le iso per G3 chiamate:

livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd1.iso

livecd-g3-grp-1.4-cd2.iso

Questo set di cd oltre ad avere il sistema LiveCD (in teoria) funzionante contiene i tre stages da cui partire, diversi sorgenti base, lo snapshot del portage e la GRP, ossia la Gentoo Reference Platform: binari precompilati dei principali e più pesanti software quali Gnome, Kde, Openoffice etc (cmq ripeto, la guida all'installazione dice tutto, magari integra quella per ppc con quella per x86). Il cd2 è opzionale, scaricalo solo se intendi usare la GRP.

Ora, questi cd dovrebbero essere quelli che servono a te e dovrebbero fare il boot tenendo premuto "c" all'avvio (ovviamente tienilo premuto per un po'). Stando alle info postate da uno dei ppc developer di gentoo entro questa settimana dovrebbero essere rilasciate le versioni aggiornate di tali iso, che tra le altre cose dovrebbero risolvere il problema del boot-non-boot. Quindi o aspetti pazientemente o provi le iso che t'ho detto. Se non dovessi riuscire cmq nell'impresa, prova a cercare sul forum perchè cmq il tuo è un problema abbastanza comune da quel che so (o almeno comune per i PBook, non so se vale anche per gli iBook).

p.s.: le altre iso, oltre a queste che t'ho indicato, vengono descritte nella parte iniziale della guida per l'installazione ppc di gentoo...

----------

## NIX.NIX

Grazie Shev quelle per G3 le ho scaricate 2 volte e non mi fanno il boot, quindi nell'attesa della nuova versione che risolverà i bachi, provaerò le altre ciao e grazie per il momento

----------

